# Connections US AMPS TU 4360. HELP!!



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK guys I picked up a tube hybrid class A US AMPS TU 4360.
Now On the connections I see two 12v pos and two ground connections, one remote, and a 12 volt out. Ok I'm use to one connection each so am I correct in thinking I need a distribution block from the main power wire to split into two power wires and I need a distribution block for the ground connection to split out to two connections??? Now the 12 volt out I'm not sure. The remote I know of course what that is. The other thing is there our 8 phillip screw tap connections so something in these connections requires What? Its like there should be a pos and neg, but for what? Power,Ground,12 volt out, Rem
So 2 12pos, 2grounds, 1 rem, 1 12v out, which totals 6, but there are 8 taps.
I'm confused

Thanks
Paul


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

paulc35 said:


> OK guys I picked up a tube hybrid class A US AMPS TU 4360.
> Now On the connections I see two 12v pos and two ground connections, one remote, and a 12 volt out. Ok I'm use to one connection each so am I correct in thinking I need a distribution block from the main power wire to split into two power wires and I need a distribution block for the ground connection to split out to two connections??? Now the 12 volt out I'm not sure. The remote I know of course what that is. The other thing is there our 8 phillip screw tap connections so something in these connections requires What? Its like there should be a pos and neg, but for what? Power,Ground,12 volt out, Rem
> So 2 12pos, 2grounds, 1 rem, 1 12v out, which totals 6, but there are 8 taps.
> I'm confused
> ...




Nevermind....Talked to US AMPS...Got it figured out...


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: US AMPS TU 4360*

I got this baby installed and as I have had in my tube home system I've now got the midrange to die for and still keeps the solid state slam in the bass.(very tight) I might add. I will be sending this amp to Zed Audio for his modification..., but for now I love it.

Paul


----------



## Twisted-Woodroof (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: US AMPS TU 4360*



paulc35 said:


> I got this baby installed and as I have had in my tube home system I've now got the midrange to die for and still keeps the solid state slam in the bass.(very tight) I might add. I will be sending this amp to Zed Audio for his modification..., but for now I love it.
> 
> Paul


They are great amps bro, got two of the TU4360s, now i am looking for a matching black case mono amplifier, just the case.


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

did the tube amp have the factory russian tubes? or were they changed out?


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine are Ei elites. New set. I have many years experience with these 12a series tubes from my home gear and I always loved NOS Mullards


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

yup, tubes have that nice warm sound


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

n2bmrs97 said:


> yup, tubes have that nice warm sound


I agree, they sound great


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

Paul, IIRC the AX tu4360 and the AX tu300 share a common manual. I own 4 tu300s (soon only 3) and have manuals. I don't have a scanner but I could shoot some photos of the text and email them so you could use for future reference.

bb



paulc35 said:


> OK guys I picked up a tube hybrid class A US AMPS TU 4360.
> <snip>
> I'm confused
> 
> ...


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bob Blickle said:


> Paul, IIRC the AX tu4360 and the AX tu300 share a common manual. I own 4 tu300s (soon only 3) and have manuals. I don't have a scanner but I could shoot some photos of the text and email them so you could use for future reference.
> 
> bb


I sent you an email. That would be nice even though I'm not confused anymore. I just was a little confused on my TU4360s connections it had an extra set of taps that weren't marked and I called Greg at US amps and he explained they didn't go to anything, which cleared things up for me.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: US AMPS TU 4360*



paulc35 said:


> I got this baby installed and as I have had in my tube home system I've now got the midrange to die for and still keeps the solid state slam in the bass.(very tight) I might add. I will be sending this amp to Zed Audio for his modification..., but for now I love it.
> 
> Paul


what exactly does Zed audio do to these amps to enhance them?


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: US AMPS TU 4360*



stickpony said:


> what exactly does Zed audio do to these amps to enhance them?


I forgot what Stephen says he does to them. I like it just the way it is


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/sales-feedback-forum/79892-mr-mantz-steven.html 

Kelvin


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a TU 4360 and now I'm curious as to how much this might cost! I'm in the UK so I guess there will be a larger hole made in my wallet.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

English audiophile said:


> I have a TU 4360 and now I'm curious as to how much this might cost! I'm in the UK so I guess there will be a larger hole made in my wallet.


Why don't you try to contact Gordon @ Genesis? He might be able to help you with the upgrades... 

Kelvin


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Why don't you try to contact Gordon @ Genesis? He might be able to help you with the upgrades...
> 
> Kelvin


Good call, never thought of that! By coincidence last night my amp appears to have developed a fault, when the systems turned on there is a pumping sound coming from the main speakers which are being driven by the TU 4360.
I've not had a chance to look deeper itno the problem yet. So that's puzzle to be solved!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Got a quote from Gordon which I will have to save up some cash for before I am able to send it to him.
If a valve goes faulty how would I know and how easy are they to change? (I know I need to be very careful not to touch the board while doing so).


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

English audiophile said:


> Got a quote from Gordon which I will have to save up some cash for before I am able to send it to him.
> If a valve goes faulty how would I know and how easy are they to change? (I know I need to be very careful not to touch the board while doing so).


i would liek to knwo this as well


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

paulc35 said:


> Nevermind....Talked to US AMPS...Got it figured out...


years later, i am still pissed that they sold out.....


----------

